

Tear this cloth with your mouse - joelg236
http://codepen.io/suffick/pen/KrAwx

======
ColinWright
Previous, extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5592679](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5592679)

Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5416487](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5416487)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5481441](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5481441)

